
Q: What is the best Christmas gift your boss gave you? - michaeljung
http://michaeljung.wordpress.com/2009/12/18/the-thoughtful-corporate-christmas-present-for-the-employee/
======
pavel_lishin
Mine brought in a bottle of chocolate-covered wine, some candies, and a bag of
what looks like crystal meth.

<http://bit.ly/4EMyTM> <http://bit.ly/8YOlOv>

~~~
michaeljung
<\- Hard at work ;)

------
lux
I don't have a boss :)

But my mom has a pretty awesome one. He takes them on trips for the holidays,
the whole office (~15 people). They've been to the Mayan Riviera, New York
(twice), Washington, and Disneyland, off the top of my head.

------
ronnier
2 months off to travel the world. I went to:

Israel, Comoros Islands, Japan, Jordan, Korea, Hungary, Kenya, Japan, Taiwan,
Seychelles Islands, China, Zanzibar, and England.

------
mark_l_watson
Two years ago, one of my customers sent me a 30 pound coffee table book of
Leonardo da Vinci's complete works of art and biography.

~~~
michaeljung
sounds heavy.

------
docomo
Staying in his office and shutting the fuck up.

------
wendroid
The last boss I had included 1 day off for Christmas shopping that you could
take any day between Dec 1st and 24th

That was totally appreciated.

